
Six professionals review the Mac Pro [video] - _bxg1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKrzHtWYQpg&feature=emb_title
======
_bxg1
tl;dr: It's underwhelming. A similarly-priced PC (expectedly) outperforms it,
and more surprisingly, several professional Mac tools don't take advantage of
the extra hardware making them run around the same speed they do on cheaper
Macs. Also the display is largely unfit for the use-cases those $43k displays
it was compared against are designed for, though it's also much cheaper so it
lives in an awkward middle-ground.

